# My Fuji transformation



## jmraso (Jan 12, 2018)

I wrote an article about how I changed to Fuji !

FUJIFILM X FOR WEDDING PHOTOGRAPHY

Thanks.


----------



## beagle100 (Jan 12, 2018)

jmraso said:


> I wrote an article about how I changed to Fuji !
> 
> Thanks.



Congratz on your "transformation"

*www.flickr.com/photos/mmirrorless*


----------

